# private message limitation



## justawebuser

Hello , I'm new here and when I tried to ask some questions from someone I get this message:


> You may only post 1 messages every 60 minutes


I'm a web developer and webmaster and think this isn't professional,so please remove the limitation or at least decrease _the time to 60 seconds or something.._
Thanks a lot,


----------



## Peterdg

Welcome to the forums.

I suppose this message is there because you are a new user to the WR forums.

The forum has implemented quite some limitations for new users, among others to make it more difficult for spammers.


----------



## DW

justawebuser said:


> [...]I'm a web developer and webmaster and think this isn't professional[...]



If you are, you should know it is very professional; on the contrary.


----------



## Beryl from Northallerton

The limitation will decrease as you begin to post on the forums, and, yes, it is in place to discourage spammers and other assorted ne'er-do-wells.


----------



## Kelly B

In addition, the forums serve as a resource to the WR community. If you have a question about vocabulary or grammar, and you've searched to see whether it has been asked and answered before, it is best to ask the question in public so that others may benefit from the answers.


----------



## Egmont

DW said:


> If you are, you should know it is very professional; on the contrary.


As an information systems professional, I agree completely. It is standard practice for a public Web forum to limit what new members can do and to relax those limits as members participate more in the forum.


----------



## justawebuser

Egmont said:


> As an information systems professional, I agree  completely. It is standard practice for a public Web forum to limit what  new members can do and to relax those limits as members participate  more in the forum.



I didn't want to answer this kinda posts because this isn't a  programming forum , but just for information and stop posting this sort of things  I gotta say there is many other ways to stop spammers , anyway 60  minutes isn't reasonable and few minutes or one minute is enough for  such a goals..



> In addition, the forums serve as a resource to the WR community.  If you  have a question about vocabulary or grammar, and you've searched  to see  whether it has been asked and answered before, it is best to  ask the  question in public so that others may benefit from the answers.



Actually I just wanted to give some help to other guy in my native language , But you're absolutely right.

Thanks anyone for informing me ,


----------



## justawebuser

By the way thanks everyone for saying me welcome 
Please tell me if I wrote something wrong_.
Thanks again,
_


----------



## ACQM

Kelly B said:


> In addition, the forums serve as a resource to the WR community. If you have a question about vocabulary or grammar, and you've searched to see whether it has been asked and answered before, it is best to ask the question in public so that others may benefit from the answers.



That's really it. It is necessary to discourage spammers but to discourage those people who just ask too many questions on PM instead of taking part in the forums.


----------

